# Video of my 180 shot with gopro hero!



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

I just got this camera and this is my first video with it. Super neat. The white balance is surprisingly decent with my Kessil LED's although sometimes it does change to super blue looking. Initially my Achilles was attacking the camera but he got used to it by the time I shot something decent enough to post. Still need to work a bit on my camera skills but I am quite happy with this.






Will be shooting a lot more videos in the near future.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
Like the video . Awesome camera.
-


----------

